# my new photo website



## dalelum (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'd love to hear any comments on my new photo website:

www.dalelum.com/photo/

My goal was to keep the design minimalist so as to not distract from the photos, make it as easy as possible for users to purchase prints, and to adhere to best practices in web development (professionally, I'm a web designer).  It's still a work in progress, and I intend to write articles on a number of topics. So, I'd love to hear any comments.

Dale


----------



## just x joey (Jan 23, 2007)

where did u find that ghost town to take all those rustic pics at?!


----------



## dalelum (Jan 24, 2007)

Heh, that's not a ghost town - that's Worcester, MA, and I lived there for 5 years.   Worcester is one of those rustbelt towns in the east. Used to be a major manufacturing town until the decline began in the 60s and 70s. The city doesn't actually all look like that. There's some really nice houses and wealthy parts of town. That's just the old industrial section that's basically gone to fallow, although some of these great buildings are now being converted into condos.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 24, 2007)

oh lol sorry


----------



## Parago (Jan 26, 2007)

I finally gave up waiting for it to load.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 26, 2007)

dalelum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd love to hear any comments on my new photo website:
> 
> ...


I really like you site.  well done.   have you had any success?


----------



## dalelum (Jan 26, 2007)

The site's back up now. Server was having trouble.

No sales from it yet. Still trying to decide the best way to get paying customers to come to the site. Anybody have any advice in this department?


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 26, 2007)

dalelum said:


> The site's back up now. Server was having trouble.
> 
> No sales from it yet. Still trying to decide the best way to get paying customers to come to the site. Anybody have any advice in this department?


well you have a very small selection of photos.  (20 photos total?)  thats not to say what you have isnt good. but you might want to have more variety.  

congrats on getting the site up.  thats a big step.  good luck


----------



## dalelum (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. Yeah, I'm planning to add more photos very soon. I work in film though, and the process of wading through my old negatives and picking out ones to scan is a little time consuming. Getting there though


----------

